

How I improved my productivity & happiness by being less active on Social Media - adityakothadiya
http://adityakothadiya.com/2011/12/how-i-improved-my-productivity-happiness-by-being-less-active-on-social-media/

======
billswift
Good essay. I actually just started something similar, though since I don't
watch TV or have another source of news, I am going to keep reading my RSS
feed and the front page and occasional new pages of HN.

One thing I disagree with, but only slightly because you seem to have mis-used
the terms, I agree with what I think you meant:

>Schedule your content consumption routine and be reactive than proactive

Actually, when you set your own schedule for doing things you are being
proactive. Reactive is what you stopped when you quit checking new emails as
they arrived. More generally - Reactive is responding to outside triggers;
Proactive is working toward your own goals and setting your own schedule.

I tried to leave this on your site's comments but Disqus, as usual, was
screwing up.

